# We met Huly (Christie) live!



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Jewel was in her first show this weekend in Virginia and Christie (Huly) came to watch. It was fabulous to meet her "live". Jewel did very well in beginner puppy class (BPUP). She went first in breed and first in group (toy group). She wasn't perfect and neither was I as a beginning handler but she did well enough that I'm excited to keep moving forward with her. It has been so fun to watch her develop and learn the ropes of showing in handling class over the past several months. I love her so much and I'm super proud of her confident performance.

I won a pink ribbon. Here is me resting in my crate after best in group.



Here's me and my handler (mom). 



I got to meet Huly (Christie).... She was really cool and we met her mom and dad too! They love chihuahuas......enough said!





I also met lots of new dogs friends.....her one of my bigger friends.




Here I am as of today... A lanky teenager just starting to grow my adult coat....you see some butt fur right? I'm 23 weeks and 47 ounces now.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Good job, pretty girl!!! <3 Mom has so much to be proud of!  Such wonderful pics. I especially love the first one of Jewel and Christy looking at each other. Jewel's little back is arched--so sweet!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

We had so much fun! Thank you for sharing your big day with me and my parents!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations,think Christie tried to put her in her pocket and take her home !!!!!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Great job Jewel! How fabulous you ladies got to meet!😍


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

CONGRATS Jewel!! What an exciting weekend for Jewel and you. That's so great Christie came to meet and support you.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

It was wonderful to meet Christie and she brought the fur kids a "stash" of yummy stuff from Dog Gone Natural!


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

That's Awesome great Job Pretty Girl ! Soooo adorable and so nice you guys met


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

michele said:


> Congratulations,think Christie tried to put her in her pocket and take her home !!!!!!


You better believe I tried to steal her and Sapphire but Jayda watched me like a hawk!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Way to go, Jewel! You are one beautiful little puppy!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love that Christie was able to make it to the show! Elaine and I were there spiritually, lol!
Congratulations to Jewel for doing so well at her 1st show, you must be so proud!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Congratulations Jewel !!! i'm jealous that Christie got to meet you. I wish I could of been there too !!! I love all the pics


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

It is such a blessing to watch this little Jewel grow up. I feel like I'm watching a budding starlet!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jewel is so beautiful! Well done and congrats


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats! How fun!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Let me know when/if you come around NC or surrounding areas to show. I hope to have another Great Dane in the ring by the end of the year


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Jewell, you are so cute. And what a great start to your career.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Yoshismom said:


> Let me know when/if you come around NC or surrounding areas to show. I hope to have another Great Dane in the ring by the end of the year


We will be showing in Concord at the Carolina chihuahua Club Specialty on March 28th! Not sure what the time is. I'll let you know when I find out. Jewel turns six months that day and will be in the 6-9 month puppy class. My breeder has another pup being shown by a professional handler in the same class....which makes me nervous!!!!! However, that's part of the game.


----------

